# Von WoW zu War?



## xxxSandroxxx (3. November 2008)

Hallo Community,

Ich überelege jetzt schon seitdem WaR erschienen ist zu diesem Spiel zu wechseln.
Ich spiele jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre WoW und mittlerweile hab ich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit um wirklich großes dort zu erreichen.


Ich hätte da ein paar Fragen an alle die von WoW zu WaR gewechselt sind oder allgemein an WaR Leute.


1. Wie ist das Gruppenspiel in WaR?
2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?
3. Seid ihr mit dem Spiel zufrieden und aus welchen genauen Gründen findet ihr das Spiel gut, welche Argumente können überzeugen es anzufangen?



Ich hoffe ich bekomme gute und schnelle Antworten da ich jetzt entweder WoltK oder WaR spielen möchte und da bleiben mir nur noch wenige Tage zur Entscheidung.


Danke im Vorraus :]


----------



## xaxoon (3. November 2008)

> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich überelege jetzt schon seitdem WaR erschienen ist zu diesem Spiel zu wechseln.
> Ich spiele jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre WoW und mittlerweile hab ich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit um wirklich großes dort zu erreichen.
> ...




1. Wie ist das Gruppenspiel in WaR?
*besser als in wow. wenn jetzt noch die roXXor kiddys wieder zu wow zurück gehen, wenn das addon kommt, wird es sehr geil.
langsam entwickelt sich das gruppenspiel hier, und die leute beginnen, ihre klasse sinnvoll zu nutzen. die meisten halt...*
2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?
*ja, klar. du kannst nur durch RVR (PVP) leveln oder durch quests. (PVE) oder beides. der aufstieg dauert aber ebenso lange wie in wow.*
3. Seit ihr mit dem Spiel zufrieden und aus welchen genauen Gründen findet ihr das Spiel gut, welche Argumente können überzeugen es anzufangen?
*es gibt noch einiges was verbessert gehört. ich gehe jetzt nicht ins detail, sonst werde ich wieder geflamed. schau dich einfach mal im forum um.
das spiel hat eine dynamic, die es in wow nicht gibt. alleine die burgen anzugreifen oder verteidigen, das hat was. und was wow in all den jahren nicht geschafft hat:
viel mehr scenarios. (battlegrounds) wenn auch zur zeit oft immer nur die selben aufgehen.
mein tip: einfach mal anzocken. beschreiben kann man sowas nicht, der eindruck ist immer subjektiv.
jeder hier wird dir andere antworten geben. von kagge bis uuuur-super* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


I


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> 1. Wie ist das Gruppenspiel in WaR?


Eindeutig ausgeprägter als in WoW. Ohne Grupp erreichst du später nichts mehr. [Arena zähle ich nicht, weil 2v2 nicht wirklich eine "Gruppe" ist]. Alles und jeder hat seine Daseinsberechtigung, ob Heiler, Tank oder DD und kann sich sinnvoll ins Gruppenspiel einbringen.



xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> 2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?


Ja, das ist möglich, aber es dauert natürlich dem entsprechend länger.



xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> 3. Seit ihr mit dem Spiel zufrieden und aus welchen genauen Gründen findet ihr das Spiel gut, welche Argumente können überzeugen es anzufangen?


Nichts ist überzeugender als die eigene Erfahrung. Wenn du in WoW das PvP geliebt hast, dann bist du bei WAR besser aufgehoben. Wenn du in WoW das PvE gemocht hast... bleib da. WAR bietet zwar beim Leveln besseres PvE als WoW, aber im Endgame gibt es halt nicht gerade viel, was ich sehr begrüße.

Ich persönlich bin mit dem Spiel sehr zufrieden und ich finde es gut, da es auf RvR ausgelegt ist und das Kräftemessen mit anderen Spielern bei mir über allem anderen steht. Außerdem bietet es eine gute Stimmung, spitzen Community und eine Vielfalt an Klassen. 
Ebenfalls fiel mir positiv auf, dass der Suchtfaktor um ein vielfaches kleiner ist als bei WoW, da man nicht darauf angewiesen ist, jeden Abend entweder zu raiden oder sich auf einen Raid vorzubereiten und so Stunden verbringt, da man auch noch Ruf farmen muss. WAR kann man mal zwei Stunden spielen und dann auch mal getrost nen Tag Pause machen, ohne direkt zu denken "Oh Gott, ich bin nicht vorbereitet für den Raid.", etc pp.


----------



## Geige (3. November 2008)

1) in SZ´s wird größtenteils gut zusammengespielt
2)kommt drauf an was du unter großes verstehst? RR80 wirst du als feierabend zocker auch nicht in 2 wochens ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3)Ja ich bin zufriedenw eil es eins ehr gutes pvp game ist mit ziemlich vielen verschiedenen und coolen klassen!


----------



## xxxSandroxxx (3. November 2008)

Ok vielen Dank Leute.

Ich werde mir das Spiel einfach mal kaufen und 1nen Monat anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaxoon (3. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> Ok vielen Dank Leute.
> 
> Ich werde mir das Spiel einfach mal kaufen und 1nen Monat anspielen
> 
> ...


na denn.... willkommen in der welt von warhammer! *WWWAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH !!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

*WWWAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHH !!!!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (3. November 2008)

das heißt WAAAGH! Ihr Snotlinge... tztztz


----------



## Ellrock (3. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> 2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?




Naja- sicher kann man dort was erreichen - aber alleine das Leveln auf Vierzig zieht sich. Der Spielzeitaufwand um auf 40zig zu kommen ist schon alleine groß. 

Über die Rufränge bis 80 kann man noch nichts sagen -aber ich denke, dass auch da nur Leute mir zu viel Zeit ran kommen. 

Anderseits macht das Spiel auch bereits von Tier1 bis Tier 4 Spaß und bekanntlich ist ja der Weg das Ziel.


----------



## maselevic (3. November 2008)

1. Gruppenspiel ist eigentlich sehr gut besser als ich es bei wow je erlebt habe 

2. Kleine erfolge gibts schon mit wenig zeitaufwand jedenfalls im low lvl bereich was aber normal ist von lvl 16 aufwärts kann ichs nicht sagen

3. Mir gefällt war weil das pvp/rvr einfach genial gelungen ist 
    weil die klassen meiner meinung nach gut gebalanced sind und man irgendwie lust hat alle klassen zu spielen und ich könnte noch viele punkte nennen aber ich bin zu müde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (3. November 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das heißt WAAAGH! Ihr Snotlinge... tztztz



Sind noch Grünhäute in Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joerg080883 (3. November 2008)

hmm meiner meinung nach lohnt sich der umstieg. 

hab vor nen paar tagen war gekauft und angefangen. und ich muss sagen es macht nen heiden spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 entweder mach ich qs und/oder pvp. beides macht spaß und lohnt sich. 
auch bei open-RvRs findet sich immer mal wieder ne grp und vor allem auch mal gegner und net nur opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

ich kanns nur empfehlen. es macht n heiden spaß. 

und das beste is nich ständig dieses f*** farmen für gold. das ging mir bei wow am meisten auf n sack.


----------



## Náyla. (3. November 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das heißt WAAAGH! Ihr Snotlinge... tztztz



Waz willste denn, du Git? Da heißt zwar Waaagh!, aba wenn man da laaaang ausspricht, passt’n r da rein, um da Aussprachä anzudeut’n!


----------



## Antarion (3. November 2008)

WoW hat die sicherlich reichhaltigere welt, die besseren berufe, ein liebevollere gestaltete umwelt.
der timesink um was in WoW jedoch zu reißen ist einfach zu groß. mach mal ne zeitlang pause...geh mal mit einem frischen level 19 char ins BG und triff auf die twinks mit enchants für level 70 auf den beinen...all sowas gibts in WAR nicht.

war ist rvr und pvp spaß ohne den für mich nervenden e-sport gedanken von der 1. minute an, wenn du einen char erstellst. und nein die BGs sind nicht langweilig. jede klasse hat ihre ganz spezielle aufgabe. auch trifft man im BG höchsten 4 level unterschied, da alle chars in der spanne immer bis zum achten level (quasi 1-8 ist immer 8, 10-18 ist auch immer 18 usw.) angehoben werden. klar ist jemand mit den skills vor dem echten level 8 noch etwas schwächer, aber lebenspunkte und trefferchancen sind schon erheblich ausgeglichener. spells skalieren zB. nur mit level. es gibt also einmal ne rank 1 version und die ändert sich JEDES level. nicht wie bei WoW wo es ständig diese sprünge gibt. als progonose gebe ich hiermit auch eine wesentlich leichter einzustellende balance ab, (wer WoW kennt sollte sich mit der skalierung zB. des feral druiden mal beschäftigen)...

wem würde ich WAR also empfehlen, der WoW schon gespielt hat.
in aller erster linie dem casual rvr spieler, der jedoch ein gewisses maß an niveau sucht. in einem WoW BG irren die spieler doch meist nur von einem kill zum anderen und verlieren somit BGs. sowas in WAR führt zu gar nichts. da sind schon die BG (hier SZ genannt) dominierd von spielern, die mit den missionszielen gewinnen wollen. jede klasse hat seine nische, das stein, schere und papier system greift wunderbar (gibt ein paar bugs, besonders mit hexen im endgame). somit gibts für jede klasse eine nemesis und ein bevorzugtes opfer. nur die mischung an allem kann langfristig gewinnen.

letztlich mein größtes manko: für spieler ohne neueren PC (wow braucht dann doch nicht soviele resourcen) kann WAR ganz schön den spass mit seinen ruckelorgien nehmen. langfristig werde ich selber zB. umsteigen müssen bei meinem system.


----------



## Churchak (3. November 2008)

@xxxSandroxxx kleiner tip noch such dir nen server aus der möglichst gut gefüllt ist da WAR doch recht aufs grp spiel zielt und es spätestens ab 25+ doch solo recht zäh zu spielen ist (es sei den dir macht es nen mörder spass stundenlang solo irgendwelche mobs in kette zu boxen). daher voller server = hohe chance jemanden in deinem gebiet auch zu treffen da leider die grp-suchoption doch recht mangelhaft ist.

@vorposter ka warum ihr dem forentroll Maxell10 soviel futter zuwerft? ich meine habt doch erbarmen die 10 steht nun mal für sein alter ist also kein grund ihn nun so zu überfüttern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (4. November 2008)

Apropo Kiddies^^
Bei War giebt es nicht so viele wie in WoW, zum glück.
Jetzt sind glaub ich noch am meisten da, aber bei diesem Spiel geht es halt nicht um Ballet oder Farmen oder flame vor 3.0.2 das alles zu schwer da kommen nur Profis hin und nach 3.0.2 alles is zu leicht Jeder n00b kommt da hin threads in allen Foren wo es nur geht Spiel, sondern um KRIEG! Und den wirst du auch mögen kann ich dir sagen!

Ich hab mit WoW aufgehört und bin froh bei War zu sein, du erreichst einfach viel schneller Punkte wie bei WoW, es gibt nicht mehr RUFFARMEN *JUHUUUU*
Du kannst dich wircklich auf das Spiel konzentrieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt zwar noch ein paar kleinere Bugs die ab und zu nerven, aber bei nen neuem MMO ist das normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also have Fun und immer schon WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!! beilben (zwischendurch mal ne runde Chillen mit Freundin oder so, Arbeiten und alles wird easy, du wirst auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit für RL haben! )


----------



## clickrush (4. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> 1. Wie ist das Gruppenspiel in WaR?
> 2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?
> 3. Seid ihr mit dem Spiel zufrieden und aus welchen genauen Gründen findet ihr das Spiel gut, welche Argumente können überzeugen es anzufangen?



1. WAR ist *extrem* auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Nur wenn du dich von WoW spielerisch loslöst wird dir das gefallen, den jede Karriere hat Hard-Counter-Karrieren. Ausserdem sind viele Inhalte ohne Gruppenspiel unschaffbar oder extrem unlustig. Such dir auf deinem Server also bald eine gute Gilde.

2. Ein Vorteil von WAR ist: Du hast Langfristige Ziele (Rufrang oder Gildenlevel etc) aber kannst dich auch nur in 2-3 Szenarien (jeweils max 15min) einlogen von Rang 1 an (du bekommst sogar EP). Daher biste schon fast von anfang an im "Endgame" dabei. Ab Rang 10 wirste schon einiges an Burgschlachten erleben, die erfahrungsgemäss länger gehen. Kurzfutter im PvE sind die öffentlichen Quests. Dungeons gehen lange in WAR.

3. Ich bin zufrieden, da es ein taktisches Gruppenspiel ist, mit sehr interessanten Karrieren (Klassen) und vielen atmosphärischen Features. Das absolut coolste sind die Burgschlachten, die, wenn man sich organisiert und taktisch vorgeht, extrem spassig und herausfordernd sind. Doch beachte: Im Gegensatz zu WoW, bist du viel abhängiger von deinen Gruppenmitgliedern und musst dich auch anders verhalten. Es gibt echte PvP-Tanks und die guten DDs spielen eher nach dem Prinzip "Hit n'Run" statt nach dem Prinzip "jetzt roxxe ich alles alleine weg!". Ausserdem ist PvE in WAR wirklich nur Nebensache und keinesfalls erfüllend (vergleichbar mit dem PvP content in WoW). Wenn du dir mühe geben willst und eine tolle Gilde findest, dann wird dir WAR gefallen. Wenn du eher auf Itemsammeln stehst und auch viel alleine spielen willst dann lass es lieber, denn die Ausrüstung stärkt deinen Char jeweils um einen bruchteil bis vieleicht zur doppelten effizienz aber niemals bis zur 5Fachen wie es in WoW der Fall ist (keine absoluten Werte, sondern gefühlt). Aja: WAR ist weniger CC und mehr Bewegungslastig. Will heissen, die Truppenbewegungen die du und deine Mitstreiter machen wirken sich stark auf das Spielgeschehen aus, wärend Dinge wie CC-Timen usw eher ausfallen, was es auch wieder taktischer macht.

Noch ein kleines Beispiel zum Spielverhalten als Vergleich:
*(Vorsicht ich gehe in beiden Fällen von guten Gruppen aus. Jeder hat selber die Verantwortung eine solche aufzustellen und gegebenenfalls zu leiten! Keines der Beispiele ist wertend gemeint sondern es sollen die wichtigsten Unterschiede sichtbar gemacht werden.)*

Wenn in WoW 2 Gruppen aufeinander treffen, dann wird sofort ausgemacht wer welche CC auf wen macht, und natürlich auch welches Target man vorerst nimmt oder ob man Einzelkämpfe macht (spreaden). Im PvP geht es hier um sekundengenaues Timing von CC, Silence, Massdispel usw usw. Dh WoW beruht auf Geschicklichkeit und Timing.

Bei WAR läuft das anders ab. Erst werden die Meleedds in ihrer Gruppe bleiben während die Tanks reinstürmen und Gegner abblocken (Kollisionsabfrage, snares etc). Die Rangeddds haben schon einiges zu tun und die Heiler auch. Erst wenn die Tanks vorne sind, beginnen Melees einzelne Robenträger wegzunuken und werden dadurch natürlich zum Target. Die Tanks haben Buff-Fähigkeiten um ihre Mitstreiter zu Schützen und nutzen Knockbacks um Gegner von ihren Heilern und DDs wegzuhalten. Wie du siehst geht es vielmer darum wo du wann bist, als wann du was zündest.

Auch wenn in beiden Beispielen beide Aspekte von PvP und Gruppenspiel wichtig sind, hast du jetzt eher ein Bild davon wie die Auslegung ist. Natürlich geht es dann bei Burgschlachten insbesondere viel komplexer ab wenn du einen guten Kriegstrupp hast. Wenn nicht, dann wirst du nur halb so viel Spass haben. Doch auch kleine Gilden leveln recht schnell und kommen an ihre Boni ran.


----------



## redway45 (4. November 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> @xxxSandroxxx kleiner tip noch such dir nen server aus der möglichst gut gefüllt ist da WAR doch recht aufs grp spiel zielt und es spätestens ab 25+ doch solo recht zäh zu spielen ist (es sei den dir macht es nen mörder spass stundenlang solo irgendwelche mobs in kette zu boxen). daher voller server = hohe chance jemanden in deinem gebiet auch zu treffen da leider die grp-suchoption doch recht mangelhaft ist.



@Churchak,

aber du kennst schon den Gruppensuch-Button unterhalb deines Chars?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dort kannst ja sehen, welche Gruppen offen sind, die Entfernung in Zeit und was diese machen "RvR", "PvE" oder "PQ".
Und durch die Regionschat-Funktion kann man schon sehr gut Gruppen suchen zusätzlich zum Gilden- und Allichat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

aber noch n tipp den regionschat übersieht man 
leicht deshalb sollte man ihn rot (oder in einer anderen warnfarbe) einfärben!
so spielt es sich gleich 10mal besser =D


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> aber noch n tipp den regionschat übersieht man
> leicht deshalb sollte man ihn rot (oder in einer anderen warnfarbe) einfärben!
> so spielt es sich gleich 10mal besser =D



Guter Tipp muss ich heute mal machen. Danke.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## redway45 (4. November 2008)

Tiegars schrieb:


> Guter Tipp muss ich heute mal machen. Danke.
> 
> Gruss Tiegars



jo,müsste wohl jeder mal machen, sonst gehen da Sachen unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wollte letztens ein Blaues Schulterstück verschenken, hab das im Regions-Chat geschrieben,
aber keinen "freiwilligen" Abnehmer gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 1. WAR ist *extrem* auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt. Nur wenn du dich von WoW spielerisch loslöst wird dir das gefallen, den jede Karriere hat Hard-Counter-Karrieren. Ausserdem sind viele Inhalte ohne Gruppenspiel unschaffbar oder extrem unlustig. Such dir auf deinem Server also bald eine gute Gilde.
> 
> 2. Ein Vorteil von WAR ist: Du hast Langfristige Ziele (Rufrang oder Gildenlevel etc) aber kannst dich auch nur in 2-3 Szenarien (jeweils max 15min) einlogen von Rang 1 an (du bekommst sogar EP). Daher biste schon fast von anfang an im "Endgame" dabei. Ab Rang 10 wirste schon einiges an Burgschlachten erleben, die erfahrungsgemäss länger gehen. Kurzfutter im PvE sind die öffentlichen Quests. Dungeons gehen lange in WAR.
> 
> ...



Q netter post nur ich finde das es in wow darauf ankommt welche klassen es sind das ist ein grund warum ich wow im pvp scheiße finde du kannst als hunter nen schurken nur schwer killen gegen nen priest wen er vernünftig spielst haste auch keine chanche in warhammer hab ich als schwarzork gegenjede klasse chanchen und wirklich gegen jede wen der gegner sich weigert dan leg ich halt nen zahn zu und schleuder ihn umher 

auserdem ist in wow alles equipt abhängig da kommt es nichmehr darauf an wie du zockst oder erfahrung hast da kan nen 12 jähriger sunwell schurke nen 32 jährigen kara mann der von anfang an schon wow zockt einfach wegrotzen

ich bin zu warhammer gewecheslt zock aber in wow noch pve und wegen freunde


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

Finde ich sehr nice, dass Dir das PvP in WAR besser gefällt - ist ja auch einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Punkt und Komma sollte man schon setzen, sonst kommt der Hans. Und aufgrund der besseren Lesbarkeit.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> auserdem ist in wow alles equipt abhängig da kommt es nichmehr darauf an wie du zockst oder erfahrung hast da kan nen 12 jähriger sunwell schurke nen 32 jährigen kara mann der von anfang an schon wow zockt einfach wegrotzen


 
naja das alter sagt ja nicht wirklich was über den spiel-skill aus!


----------



## Philipp23 (4. November 2008)

WAR ist eigentl. ganz okay. Nur das man einen leistungsstarken PC braucht. Macht das Spiel wieder schlecht...


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

Geige schrieb:


> naja das alter sagt ja nicht wirklich was über den spiel-skill aus!



teils teils erfahrung spielt NORMALERWEISE immer ne rolle


----------



## glu1183 (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ...auserdem ist in wow alles equipt abhängig da kommt es nichmehr darauf an wie du zockst oder erfahrung hast da kan nen 12 jähriger sunwell schurke nen 32 jährigen kara mann der von anfang an schon wow zockt einfach wegrotzen...



Du hast ein Problem damit das jemand der jünger ist als du, in etwas besser ist als du? 
Mal ganz ehrlich. PC-Spiele sind für jüngere Leute gemacht. Nicht das auch ältere Leute das nicht spielen könnten.
Aber ein 12 Jähriger hat eine weitaus bessere Reaktionsfähigkeit als ein 32 Jähriger und der 12 Jährige wird wahrscheinlich auch deshalb gewinnen weil er einfach schneller reagieren kann.


@TE, mit Wotlk soll viel neuer Inhalt kommen bei dem du nicht mehr soviel Zeit investieren musst. Zb sollen die neuen Instanzen max 45 min dauern. Mit einer guten Grp geht es deutlich schneller.

Zum Grpspiel in War kann ich nix sagen. Ich bin allerdings mit dem Gruppenspiel in WoW zufrieden. Es gibt Sachen die mach ich gern alleine und es gibt Sachen die mach ich gern mit Freunden. WoW bietet mir hier alles.

Das WAR Tabletop kann ich dir aber auf jedenfall empfehlen!!! Das macht echt laune und man hat ein ausgiebiges Hobby was mal nichts mit PC zu tun hat. ;-)


----------



## froost @ka ... (4. November 2008)

Ich weiss garnich wieso ihr War spieler, auf buffed über War disskutiert das is ne Wow-page und wird es immer bleiben.
Umso mehr War hassen desto mehr ruhe hab ich beim zocken Wow is an den kiddys kaputt gegangen und keinen bock auf die Seuche in War echt.

Gibt genügend Seiten für War in denen man wirklich gut und sachlich über das thema reden kann.Hier macht man sich nur unbeliebt wenn man was gegen Wow sagt.
Ich sag immer mit nen Dortmundtrikot in den Schalke Fanblock rennen das hat den gleichen effekt.

Und an die Wow'ler JA ihr hab recht WOW is da beste spiel überhaupt War is so scheisse.Wer 10millionen Abo spieler hat kann nur das beste game sein oder? Ich würde euch auch empfehlen bei lowpixel lutschking zubleiben aber ihr müsst es versprechen auch zumachen ok? versprochen? GUT!


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

glu1183 schrieb:


> Du hast ein Problem damit das jemand der jünger ist als du, in etwas besser ist als du?
> Mal ganz ehrlich. PC-Spiele sind für jüngere Leute gemacht. Nicht das auch ältere Leute das nicht spielen könnten.
> Aber ein 12 Jähriger hat eine weitaus bessere Reaktionsfähigkeit als ein 32 Jähriger und der 12 Jährige wird wahrscheinlich auch deshalb gewinnen weil er einfach schneller reagieren kann.
> 
> ...



boor mein gott ich hab nichtdgaegen bin ja nich 32 aber dan nehm das beispiel nen 6 jähriger gegen nen 13 jährigen der 6 jährige gewinnt weil ers bessere equipt hat...das is halt einfach so weils in wow nur noch um die schwanzlänge geht wow ist ein wettrüsten geworden sonst nichts mehr und in sachen pvp kan wow nicht mithalten und auch mitn neuen addon werden sies nicht schaffen weil das ne billige bf2 nachmache ist mit den flugzeugen


----------



## Aoroz (4. November 2008)

Hm also ich kann eigentlich nur sagen das lvl 40 ziehmlich einfach zu erreichen ist, sprich innerhalb von 6 bis 8 wochen is das locker zu schaffen. (und ja ich geh auch arbeiten xD )

Was den RR80 angeht ja ok das dauert natürlich seine zeit =)

Ich hab Wow seit dem Release gezockt und muss sagen War finde ich deutlich besser, das musst Du jedoch selbst für Dich entscheiden.


----------



## clickrush (4. November 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> WAR ist eigentl. ganz okay. Nur das man einen leistungsstarken PC braucht. Macht das Spiel wieder schlecht...



man braucht keinen leistungsstarken pc sondern gutes mittelmass, damit man ruckelfrei zocken kann.

ich hab noch nie! ein neues spiel gesehen, das nicht gewisse anforderungen an die leistung hat.


weiter obe steht ne behauptung, dass WoW keinen skill braucht was totaler schwachsinn ist. natürlich ist WoW viel Gearabhängiger, doch wenn du mit dem Gear gleich stehst wie dein Gegner (was in der Arena zu 80% so ist), dann kommt es sehr stark auf den skill drauf an. du führst hier beispiel sunnwell vs kara an was im prinzip nichts mit pvp zu tun hat. daher ist fraglich ob du dich überhaupt eingehend mit PvP in WoW beschäftigt hast.

ich habe WoW gequittet und bin begeisterter WAR fan! das heisst aber noch lange nicht das WoW nur für Gimps und Idioten ist. WoW ist ein verdammt gutes Spiel und jeder der es auf höherem Niveau (ob pve oder pvp) gespielt hat kann es bestätigen. (es wurde auf dauer einfach zu langweilig für viele PvPler und vorallem jetzt, da wieder balancingprobleme aufgetaucht sind, spielen einige gute spieler nicht mehr aus meinem bekanntenkreis.)


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> man braucht keinen leistungsstarken pc sondern gutes mittelmass, damit man ruckelfrei zocken kann.
> 
> ich hab noch nie! ein neues spiel gesehen, das nicht gewisse anforderungen an die leistung hat.
> 
> ...



dan machs mit s4 gegen s1 .. skill was redest du es kommt auf die klasse an wen du nen krieger undn dudu bist haste gegen ne andere gruppe ka was fällt nichts ein verloren ich finde es einfach kacke das du mit einer bestimmten zusammenstellung ned gewinnen kannst in war haste immer chanchen


----------



## softcake_orange (4. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich überelege jetzt schon seitdem WaR erschienen ist zu diesem Spiel zu wechseln.
> Ich spiele jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre WoW und mittlerweile hab ich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit um wirklich großes dort zu erreichen.
> ...




Es gibt nur eine vernünftige Antwort auf Deine Fragen:

Selbst testen! 

Du kannst Dir hier 1000 subjektive Meinungen durchlesen, von Spielern, die vielleicht nen ganz anderen Geschmack haben oder denen andere Dinge wichtiger sind als Dir. Spiel Probe bei nem Freund oder Bekannten und mach Dir selbst ein Bild. Damit bin ich zumindest bisher immer am besten gefahren.


----------



## glu1183 (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> boor mein gott ich hab nichtdgaegen bin ja nich 32 aber dan nehm das beispiel nen 6 jähriger gegen nen 13 jährigen der 6 jährige gewinnt weil ers bessere equipt hat...das is halt einfach so weils in wow nur noch um die schwanzlänge geht wow ist ein wettrüsten geworden sonst nichts mehr und in sachen pvp kan wow nicht mithalten und auch mitn neuen addon werden sies nicht schaffen weil das ne billige bf2 nachmache ist mit den flugzeugen



Dazu muss ich noch sagen ob jetzt 6 oder 12 jährig. Wenn dieser Sunwell Equip hat, dann hat er sich dies auch wohl verdient. Im Sonnenbrunnen ist schon einiges an Skill nötig um da voran zu kommen. Die Erfahrung einer solchen Person sollte dann auch dementsprechend höher liegen als die des 32 Jährigen, auch wenn dieser seit release spielt.

Was das Equip betrifft finde ich das auch in Ordnung. Wer das schnellere und bessere Auto besitzt wird in sehr vielen Fällen ein Rennen für sich entscheiden.  Wenn ein moderner Soldat gegen einen Legionär aus Rom kämpfen würde, dann gewinnt mit Sicherheit immer der moderne Soldat.

Ich wette mit dir das der 12 Jährige auch gewinnen würde wenn man beiden das gleiche Equip geben würde.


Es sind sicher zwei interessant Spiele. Das eine hat sein Schwerpunkt auf PvP das andere auf PvE. Du musst entscheiden was du lieber machen möchtest. Mit Wotlk kommt ein haufen neuer PvE Sachen dazu. Auch Storytechnisch wird das Addon dieses mal ein Highlight wenn es so wird wie es zur Zeit zu lesen ist. 

Und zu dem Vorwurf der Nachmache...^^ da kann ich nur lachen. 1. Warhammer ist schon ne dicke nachmache von WoW, auch wenn das jetzt viele nicht gerne hören und 2. gibts eben nicht vieles neues. die Kunst liegt in der Kombination und da ist Blizzard halt einfach gut. Wie es in War aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht.


----------



## Fonia (4. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> WAR bietet zwar beim Leveln besseres PvE als WoW, aber im Endgame gibt es halt nicht gerade viel, was ich sehr begrüße.
> 
> Ise machen, ohne direkt zu denken "Oh Gott, ich bin nicht vorbereitet für den Raid.", etc pp.



Also da kann ich garantiert nicht zustimmen die quest in WoW sind um einiges ausgereifter und im gegensatz zu warhammer geben sie wenigens brauchbare ep und haben damit einen sinn wenn man sie erfüllt was ich in warhammer leider nicht hatte weshalb ich es auch aufgehört hab da ich ab 24 nicht arg viel machen konnte da die szenarien nicht auf gingen


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

xxxSandroxxx schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> Ich überelege jetzt schon seitdem WaR erschienen ist zu diesem Spiel zu wechseln.
> Ich spiele jetzt schon knapp 2 Jahre WoW und mittlerweile hab ich einfach nicht mehr die Zeit um wirklich großes dort zu erreichen.
> ...



bleib dort, danke


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Also da kann ich garantiert nicht zustimmen die quest in WoW sind um einiges ausgereifter und im gegensatz zu warhammer geben sie wenigens brauchbare ep und haben damit einen sinn wenn man sie erfüllt was ich in warhammer leider nicht hatte weshalb ich es auch aufgehört hab da ich ab 24 nicht arg viel machen konnte da die szenarien nicht auf gingen



auser mehr ep geben die in wow auch nichtmehr her in warhammer bekommste schön kohle und musst nich farmen und die q machen auch viel mehr spaß wie in wow


----------



## Fonia (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> auser mehr ep geben die in wow auch nichtmehr her in warhammer bekommste schön kohle und musst nich farmen und die q machen auch viel mehr spaß wie in wow



Das ist aber das wichtige sie geben mehr ep und somit macht es mehr sinn andernfalls könnt ich in Warhammer auch ewig eine Public quest grinden oder mobs grinden und hab mehr von.

Und ob sie mehr spaß machen ist Subjektiv mir zb machen die quest in WoW mehr spaß als in warhammer auf der map von einer Rot makierten zone zur nächsten zu rennen und die mobs find ich in WoW auch noch um einiges fertiger und die kohle macht es auch nciht weg.


----------



## BlueIce84 (4. November 2008)

Kasperl-DPP schrieb:


> bleib dort, danke



Er hat eine vernünftige Frage gestellt und erwartet wohl auch vernünftige Antworten. Musstest du unbedingt einen sinnlossen Kommentar posten? Dazu natürlich noch einen fullquote damit dein Post noch länger aussieht.
Oder liest du die Posts nicht durch sondern nur den Topictitel und denkst es ist wieder sinnloses geflame?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Fonia schrieb:


> Also da kann ich garantiert nicht zustimmen die quest in WoW sind um einiges ausgereifter und im gegensatz zu warhammer geben sie wenigens brauchbare ep und haben damit einen sinn wenn man sie erfüllt was ich in warhammer leider nicht hatte weshalb ich es auch aufgehört hab da ich ab 24 nicht arg viel machen konnte da die szenarien nicht auf gingen



In WoW gibts logischerweise mehr EP weil wenn man 10 Wolfsköpfe besorgen soll muss man 100 Wölfe töten (is logisch, nich jeder Wolf hat nen Kopf) für die man auch noch EP bekommt.


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Das ist aber das wichtige sie geben mehr ep und somit macht es mehr sinn andernfalls könnt ich in Warhammer auch ewig eine Public quest grinden oder mobs grinden und hab mehr von.
> 
> Und ob sie mehr spaß machen ist Subjektiv mir zb machen die quest in WoW mehr spaß als in warhammer auf der map von einer Rot makierten zone zur nächsten zu rennen und die mobs find ich in WoW auch noch um einiges fertiger und die kohle macht es auch nciht weg.



die rote makireung is super in wow braucht man erst wieder nen addon sonst brauchst du manate auf 70


----------



## redway45 (4. November 2008)

glu1183 schrieb:


> Und zu dem Vorwurf der Nachmache...^^ da kann ich nur lachen. 1. Warhammer ist schon ne dicke nachmache von WoW, auch wenn das jetzt viele nicht gerne hören und 2. gibts eben nicht vieles neues. die Kunst liegt in der Kombination und da ist Blizzard halt einfach gut. Wie es in War aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht.



Nur ein Tipp,
WoW war nicht der Erste MMORPG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und WoW hat das Rad nicht erfunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@TE

Ich empfehle dir die Post hier langsam nicht mehr zu lesen, dass artet langsam nur in ein Flame-Thread aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie bereits einer geschrieben hat, versuche es selbst zu testen, ggf. durch Kumpels, wenn du keinen kennst,
dann liegt es an dir ob du dir denkst dass die PvP liegt.
ICH Persönlich find es genial, erst vorgestern, als wir auf nem Server RvR gespielt haben und dabei ~ 100 Leute im Krieg beteiligt waren,
einfach nur goil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> die rote makireung is super in wow braucht man erst wieder nen addon sonst brauchst du manate auf 70



Wenn man nicht total verweichtlicht ist und Wirklich ein Rollenspiel will und nicht einfach nur geil ist die quest so schnell wie möglich zu erlädigen ohne groß was zu tun dann holt man sich erst kein Addon und grad weil mir RP wichtig ist macht es mir spaß die quest normal zu erfüllen was bei Warhammer eben nicht mehr möglich ist ich frag mich langsam sowieso warum da RP server sind weil für RP ist das spiel bis jetzt noch nicht so ganz geeignet...



AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> In WoW gibts logischerweise mehr EP weil wenn man 10 Wolfsköpfe besorgen soll muss man 100 Wölfe töten (is logisch, nich jeder Wolf hat nen Kopf) für die man auch noch EP bekommt.



Das ist wieder so ne typische aussage von jemand mit ner rosaroten brille auf der einfach nur jeden alles nachplappert weshalb ich auf die aussage auch nicht weiter eingehe.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> Er hat eine vernünftige Frage gestellt und erwartet wohl auch vernünftige Antworten. Musstest du unbedingt einen sinnlossen Kommentar posten? Dazu natürlich noch einen fullquote damit dein Post noch länger aussieht.
> Oder liest du die Posts nicht durch sondern nur den Topictitel und denkst es ist wieder sinnloses geflame?
> 
> 
> ...




nu entspann dich mal blümchenboy...

er hat nach meiner meinung gefragt, ich habe höflich gesagt er möge dort bleiben (was eine 100%ige und jeglichen spielraum aussparende antwort ist). ende...

und nein, ich lese mir so einen thread selbstverständlich nicht durch, denn nach reaktionen auf folgeposts hat der fragesteller nicht gefragt.

danke und gehab dich wohl


----------



## Phenokrates (4. November 2008)

AlleNamenBereitsVerwendet schrieb:


> In WoW gibts logischerweise mehr EP weil wenn man 10 Wolfsköpfe besorgen soll muss man 100 Wölfe töten (is logisch, nich jeder Wolf hat nen Kopf) für die man auch noch EP bekommt.



Lol, was habe ich gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Will mal sehen, wie n Kopfloser Wolf rumrennt. Totaler Schwachsinn, was du da geschrieben hast.
Und vergleich mal net WoW-EP mit WAR-EP...

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## redway45 (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Also da kann ich garantiert nicht zustimmen die quest in WoW sind um einiges ausgereifter und im gegensatz zu warhammer geben sie wenigens brauchbare ep und haben damit einen sinn wenn man sie erfüllt was ich in warhammer leider nicht hatte weshalb ich es auch aufgehört hab da ich ab 24 nicht arg viel machen konnte da die szenarien nicht auf gingen


Also bitte...
wo gingen die Szenarien nicht auf???
Das ist mir bisher noch nie passiert,
immer wenn ICH Lust hatte auf Szenarien, hab ich mich angemeldet und innerhalb von maximal 5 minuten war ich in nem Szenario.
Wenn du dich an einem "Geister"-Server angemeldet hast, wo niemand mehr zockt und wo die Bevölkerung auf "Niedrig:Niedrig" steht, dann brauchst du dich nicht wundern, aber dafür gab es ja die Aktion mit der "Server-Spiegelung" und außerdem heißt es dass es ab dem nächsten Patch möglich sein soll seinen Char von Server zu Server "umzuziehen" (wie oft etc. weiss ich nicht).
Also, nicht einfach mal was losschreiben in der Hoffnung dass dir jemand glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bleib sachlich, nicht emotional 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. Noch ein Tipp an dich:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Lol, was habe ich gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du lebst in einer welt ohne liebe und sonnenschein, oder?


----------



## glu1183 (4. November 2008)

redway45 schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp,
> WoW war nicht der Erste MMORPG
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich ja auch geschrieben, es kommt auf die Kombinationen an von den Dingen wie sie bereits existieren und da ist Blizzard nunmal gut drin. Natürlich gab es vorher schon reichlich mmorpgs, aber WoW hat das ganze erst für die Masse Interessant gemacht und alle wo danach kommen wollen nun ein Teil davon abhaben und wo schauen diese dann ab? Natürlich beim Klassenprimus, auch wenn dieser bereits vieles abgeschaut hat.


----------



## BlueIce84 (4. November 2008)

Ich plapper nix nach, hab zwei Chars in WoW auf 70 gespielt und es war einfach nur nervig bei den Quests. Beispiel Verwüstete Lande bei den Blutelfen rechts wenn man ins Gebiet kommt. Bei den Quests hab ich über 1 Level mit kills gemacht weil die Geiermuskelmägen (oder so) usw. einfach nur extrem schlecht droppen. Dafür dann zum schluß 3-4k EP auf Level 4x.




Phenokrates schrieb:


> Lol, was habe ich gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, das nächste Mal mach ich nen Ironie-Tag drum rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

glu1183 schrieb:


> Hab ich ja auch geschrieben, es kommt auf die Kombinationen an von den Dingen wie sie bereits existieren und da ist Blizzard nunmal gut drin. Natürlich gab es vorher schon reichlich mmorpgs, aber WoW hat das ganze erst für die Masse Interessant gemacht und alle wo danach kommen wollen nun ein Teil davon abhaben und wo schauen diese dann ab? Natürlich beim Klassenprimus, auch wenn dieser bereits vieles abgeschaut hat.



erzähl doch keinen unsinn... wow hat aus diversen games den content geklaut und da sganze dann auf das niedrigst denkbare niveau gesenkt.  das mag für viele spieler schön sein, setzt aber keine masstäbe.

wobei, wenn ichs mir recht überlege... unwichtig...


----------



## gagaimkopf (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> ich finde es einfach kacke das du mit einer bestimmten zusammenstellung ned gewinnen kannst in war haste immer chanchen



Ja lol versuch mal mit Magus+Zauberin gegen 2 Hexenjäger des selben Levels zu gewinnen, von wegen immer chancen ^^


----------



## Tiegars (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Also da kann ich garantiert nicht zustimmen die quest in WoW sind um einiges ausgereifter und im gegensatz zu warhammer geben sie wenigens brauchbare ep und haben damit einen sinn wenn man sie erfüllt was ich in warhammer leider nicht hatte weshalb ich es auch aufgehört hab da ich ab 24 nicht arg viel machen konnte da die szenarien nicht auf gingen


Jupp klar so wie "Hole Item X zu finden bei den Wölfen X"

Dann muss man 1000 Wölfe killen bis man das item bekommt. Sehr gut gelöst^^ Da finde ich die Quest bei WAR sowie AOC besser sorry.

Gruss Tiegars


----------



## Spittykovski (4. November 2008)

Gruppenspiel soltle man auch erstmal festlegen worums geht. PVE ist Gruppenspiel echt latte. Da gibts nix mit Crowd Controle oder sonstige absprachen. Generell heisst es im PVE drauf hauen udn gut ist, taktik bis auf basics wie tanken, damage, heal brauchst du nicht. Im PvP hingegen ist ohne Gruppenspiel kein Sieg zu holen. Es sei dir auch geraten ne Gilde zu suchen, die etwas drauf hat und mit denen PVP zu berteiben. Ansonsten kann es abhängig von deienr Klasse in frustration ausarten, wenn du nur mit random leuten spielst.


Generell würd ich sagen dasWAR es wert ist angespielt zu werden. Ob es dir wirklich gefällt ist ne andere Sache, eben ob dein Augenmerk auf PVP pder PVE liegt.

Vorallem sei gewarnt das WAR noch langen icht so rund läuft wie WOW, auch die animationen werden dir vllt merkwürdig vorkommen. Wenn du darüber hinwegschauen kannst viel spass.


----------



## Ascían (4. November 2008)

Kann nur zu WAR raten, wenn du einen relativ aktuellen Rechner besitzt. Dann allerdings ist es eines der besten MMOS die man spielen kann, es macht Spaß und sieht gut aus.


----------



## xaxoon (4. November 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Lol, was habe ich gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hoffe doch sehr, daß du das jetzt nicht ernst meinst. ein 10 jähriges kind würde den sarkasmus des beitrages über dir erkennen. ich habe darüber auch sehr gelacht. allerdings dürftest du aus bösartigkeit gelacht haben, weil du nämlich genau garnix verstanden hast.
fazit: bevor du flamen willst - lesen, noch mal lesen - denken - dann tippen. wenn du aber unsicher bist, besser einfach garnichts schreiben, bevor du dich zum deppen der nation machst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moez (4. November 2008)

Náyla. schrieb:


> xxxSandroxxx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 2. Kann man dort auch etwas ohne enormen Zeitaufwand erreichen?
> ...


Danke! Du hast meinen Tag gerettet. 

Ich hatte heute noch nicht herzhaft gelacht, bis zu dieser Antwort.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (4. November 2008)

Bitte, bitte, gern geschehen... da hab ich wohl nicht ganz aufgepasst beim Lesen ...

Hab das (glaub ich) so verstanden, dass er wenig Zeitaufwand pro Tag meint... oder so... bin mir grad echt selbst nicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moez (4. November 2008)

Ach so. Ich dachte, das wäre Absicht. Ich liebe diese Art Humor.


----------



## clickrush (4. November 2008)

gagaimkopf schrieb:


> Ja lol versuch mal mit Magus+Zauberin gegen 2 Hexenjäger des selben Levels zu gewinnen, von wegen immer chancen ^^



2on2 gibt es in WAR nicht in dem sinne, wie du es hier beschreibst. dein post ist also weder von belang noch sagt er irgendetwas über chancengleichheit in WAR aus.

2on2 gibt es in WoW zB. (auch wenn es wird nicht von blizz gebalanced wird. nur das 5on5, dass mehr punkte gibt und weitaus anspruchsvoller ist.) was wiederum verdeutlicht wie unterschiedlich die beiden spiele sind.


----------



## Kasperl-DPP (4. November 2008)

clickrush schrieb:


> 2on2 gibt es in WAR nicht in dem sinne, wie du es hier beschreibst. dein post ist also weder von belang noch sagt er irgendetwas über chancengleichheit in WAR aus.
> 
> 2on2 gibt es in WoW zB. (auch wenn es wird nicht von blizz gebalanced wird. nur das 5on5, dass mehr punkte gibt und weitaus anspruchsvoller ist.) was wiederum verdeutlicht wie unterschiedlich die beiden spiele sind.




also ich hab genug 1v1 und 2v2 situationen... pvp halt... nicht leveln im szenario.


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht total verweichtlicht ist und Wirklich ein Rollenspiel will und nicht einfach nur geil ist die quest so schnell wie möglich zu erlädigen ohne groß was zu tun dann holt man sich erst kein Addon und grad weil mir RP wichtig ist macht es mir spaß die quest normal zu erfüllen was bei Warhammer eben nicht mehr möglich ist ich frag mich langsam sowieso warum da RP server sind weil für RP ist das spiel bis jetzt noch nicht so ganz geeignet...



denn roten rand kanst du ausstellen wenn du willst!

aber du bist ein mensch und willst natürlich denn kürzesten weg gehn und der ist mit rotem rand!
der rand finde ich ist eines der geilsten features in WAR =D


----------



## Hirsi325 (4. November 2008)

Hi ich bin selber von WoW zu WAR umgestiegen und es hat mich von Anfang an begeistert.

1. Das Gruppenspiel ist sehr gelungen (6er Gruppen statt 5er Gruppen)
2. Man muss nicht ewig lang Questmobs töten bis man z.B. eine Wolfstatze bekommt. Jeder Questmob droppt den Gegenstand.
3. Der Vorteil... Es wird nichts zu tode generft sondern es basiert alles auf Schere<Stein<Papier-Prinzip
4. Hauptstädte sind schön gestaltet im Gegensatz zu WoW... Sie sind größer... Sie sehen einfach mächtiger aus... Sie haben ein tolles Flair und es gibt keine     grüne Glibbersoße in den Hauptstädten *hust* Undercity *hust*

MFG


PS: Ich habe die vorherigen Nachrichten nicht gelesen also bitte keine Flames über "das hat eh schon jeder gesagt".


----------



## Alerius (4. November 2008)

Mal folgende Punkte damit du nicht einen falschen Eindruck von War bekommst, nicht alles ist rosarot:

- Wie schon Jemand vor mit anmerkte, Warhammer ist ausnahmslos auf die Gruppe spezialisiert du solltest keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden das man es doch solo probieren könnte.
Weder Burgen erobern, Scenarien (BGs) oder die öffentlichen Quests wirst du ohne Gruppe vernünftig spielen können.
Wer Warhammer spielen möchte muss zwingend gruppenfähig sein.

- Das leveln selbst ist so ab lvl 20 sehr zäh, Quests bringen viel zu wenig xp.
Dein levelalltag wird so aussehen das du immer und immer wieder die selben Scenarien spielst/farmst um an XP zu kommen, zwischendurch mal die ein oder andere Öffentliche Quest für die Belohnung die man dafür bekommt. 

- Die Warcommunity ist kein bischen besser als die von WoW, man merkt deutlich wie es Woche für Woche abwärts geht je mehr Leute mit War anfangen.
Das sieht man ja auch an einigen Antworten hier im Thread wo grundlos geflamt wird.


Such dir einen großen sehr gut bevölkerten Server, auch von 20 min Warteschlange abends nicht abschrecken lassen.
Sobald du on bist anfangen eine vernünftige Gilde zu suchen, mit einer Grp im TS gewinnst du öfters und levelst mehr als doppelt so schnell.
Hast du einmal eine gute Gilde gefunden kann dir der Rest der Community egal sein, du hast ja deine Leute.


Wie schon gesagt, Warhammer ist ein sehr spezielles Spiel, wenn du mit den oben angeführten Punkten klar kommst, Gratulation du bist rdy für War! ... wenn eher nicht dann bist du bei WoW besser aufgehoben.

Aber spiels selbst an, wir können nur unsere persönlichen Eindrücke vermitteln die von Person zu Person unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## HeadCrab (4. November 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> das heißt WAAAGH! Ihr Snotlinge... tztztz


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr snotlinge  XD geile beschimpfung XD


----------



## HeadCrab (4. November 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Apropo Kiddies^^
> Bei War giebt es nicht so viele wie in WoW, zum glück.
> Jetzt sind glaub ich noch am meisten da, aber bei diesem Spiel geht es halt nicht um Ballet oder Farmen oder flame vor 3.0.2 das alles zu schwer da kommen nur Profis hin und nach 3.0.2 alles is zu leicht Jeder n00b kommt da hin threads in allen Foren wo es nur geht Spiel, sondern um KRIEG! Und den wirst du auch mögen kann ich dir sagen!
> 
> ...


jo bin auch froh von wow weg zu sein


----------



## Geige (4. November 2008)

Alerius schrieb:


> Mal folgende Punkte damit du nicht einen falschen Eindruck von War bekommst, nicht alles ist rosarot:
> 
> - Wie schon Jemand vor mit anmerkte, Warhammer ist ausnahmslos auf die Gruppe spezialisiert du solltest keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden das man es doch solo probieren könnte.
> Weder Burgen erobern, Scenarien (BGs) oder die öffentlichen Quests wirst du ohne Gruppe vernünftig spielen können.
> Wer Warhammer spielen möchte muss zwingend gruppenfähig sein.



naja ich bin jetzt lvl 23 und ich denke schon,dass man auch mit quests noch vernünftig lvln kann!


----------



## patrick02 (4. November 2008)

Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!! 

Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW


----------



## HeadCrab (4. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!!
> 
> Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW


ROFL


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!!
> 
> Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW



Begründung? Argumente? Überschätztes Selbstbild?
Merke: Deine Meinung =/= Allgemeingültige Aussage


----------



## Petera (4. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!!
> 
> Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW



Wäre nett die Gründe zu wissen.

Ich spiele im Moment WoW und WAR und bin mir nicht sicher, wer das Rennen gewinnt. Beide sind gute Spiele, sprechen aber unterschiedliche Arten von Spieler an. Das bessere (aber zähere) PvE spricht für WoW, das gut gemachte und faire PvP-System für WAR. Wrath of the Lich King wird es entscheiden, aber WAR als schlechtes Spiel hinzustellen und jemanden davon abzuraten käme für mich nicht in Frage.

Grüße

Petera


----------



## Asmardin (4. November 2008)

Selor, Petera ich bitte euch, er schrieb "im allgemeinen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (4. November 2008)

Kommt ganz drauf an was Du machen willst.

Möchtest Du PvE dann bleib bei WoW.

Willst Du PvP dann könnte WAR was für Dich sein.


----------



## feyja (4. November 2008)

Ich war in WoW ein echter PvE liebhaber und musst Pre BC mir verdammt mühe geben Rang 3 zu bleiben.
Aber spiele trotzdem mit Begeisterung WAR , weil hier das PvP richtig spass macht, da man im PvP mehr in der Gruppe als alleine
Was reißen kann, auch die wenigen Burgenschlachten die ich bisher erlebt hab, waren saumässig cool, soetwas gibt es in WoW nicht
 27 Runenpriester


----------



## Petera (4. November 2008)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Selor, Petera ich bitte euch, er schrieb "im allgemeinen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm,

darunter kann ich mir viel vorstellen. Aber eigentlich sollte man sich über jeden freuen, der ohne Flames und überzogen negative Wertungen geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Petera


----------



## celion (4. November 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Kommt ganz drauf an was Du machen willst.
> 
> Möchtest Du PvE dann bleib bei WoW.
> 
> Willst Du PvP dann könnte WAR was für Dich sein.




Willst du PvE dann bleib bei WoW
Willst du PvP dann bleib bei WoW
Willst du RvR dann ist WAR das richtige


----------



## Gywn (4. November 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Lol, was habe ich gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ähmm es ist aber so...

Wenn du bei WoW eine quest bekommst hole ein Herz eines Wolfes (und in dem Quest steht nicht, dass es ein besonderes ist) dann killst du 10 min 20 Wölfe um ein HERZ zu bekommen. Dieses taucht bei den Quests ab 40 zimlich oft auf. 

In WAR gehst du mit der Quest hin, killst einen Wolf, und zu deiner Überraschung hat er dann auch ein Herz dabei. Wobei bei einer vergleichbaren quest du nicht ein Herz sondern 20 Herzen sammeln müsstest, wodurch du aber nicht auf das Dropglück angewiesen bist, dass bei WoW das Herz einmal nach 3 Wölfen und einmal nach 100 Wölfen droppen lässt.


----------



## Punischer240 (4. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!!
> 
> Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW



1. WOW FANBOY
2.sinnloser post
3.schreib ne begründung du kiddi


----------



## celion (4. November 2008)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> boor mein gott ich hab nichtdgaegen bin ja nich 32 aber dan nehm das beispiel nen 6 jähriger gegen nen 13 jährigen der 6 jährige gewinnt weil ers bessere equipt hat...das is halt einfach so weils in wow nur noch um die schwanzlänge geht wow ist ein wettrüsten geworden sonst nichts mehr und in sachen pvp kan wow nicht mithalten und auch mitn neuen addon werden sies nicht schaffen weil das ne billige bf2 nachmache ist mit den flugzeugen



Bei WAR gibt es auch EpicSets die man sich erst erfahrmen muß.
Bf2 ist ein sehr beliebtes Spiel, und ich denke mal wenn es Blizz richtig umsetzt wird WoW das neue PvP Spiel werden. Schon alleine weil die Belagerungswaffen in WAR nur ein schlechter Witz sind. Ich will zerstörbare Gebäude und nicht wie bei WAR einfach mal ein Tor einreissen


----------



## Exo1337 (4. November 2008)

patrick02 schrieb:


> Ich rate dir im allgemeinen davon ab!!
> 
> Ich spiele auch shcon wieder WOW



Bist du nicht ein Troll? Oder war das patrick03? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jörgk (4. November 2008)

huhu,

nach  fast sechs wochen war kann ich dir nur raten bleib in wow oder suche dir was anderes. war ist nur ein halb fertiges game. ab lv 40 wird dir schlecht vor langeweile.

wenn du natürlich lust und zeit hast viel zu warten, dass mal ein szenario aufgeht oder sonst was passiert-->dann kannste war mal anspielen.

aber glaub mir in paar wochen haste auch die faxen satt wie die überwiegende mehrheit. lass dich net von den harten fanboys hier hinters licht führen.

war geht den gleichen weg wie aoc......und wird in ein paar wochen in einer riesen senke verschwunden sein.

anfangs war ich auch hellauf begeistert von war, aber das hat sich mitlerweile grundlegend geändert. kaum spieler da rvr geht sogut wie gar nix (ausser leere burgen kloppen) usw usw einfach nur langeweile pur. und ich bin auf einem server der mittel mittel haben soll......einfach lachhaft !

das von mir dazu !


----------



## Petera (4. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> huhu,
> 
> nach  fast sechs wochen war kann ich dir nur raten bleib in wow oder suche dir was anderes. war ist nur ein halb fertiges game. ab lv 40 wird dir schlecht vor langeweile.
> 
> ...



Naja,

wenn er ein paar Sachen klüger anstellt als du und die Ratschläge befolgt, die wohl nicht ohne Grund gepostet wurden, dürfte er länger als 6 Wochen Spass haben. Ich habe sowieso nie die Leute verstanden, die sich mit Powerlevelling den Spass verderben. So etwas kann man in einem "alten" Spiel wie WoW machen und nicht in einem so "jungen" Spiel wie WAR...

Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Vergnügen in WoW und gebe dir den guten Rat nicht so viel Geld auf deine hellseherischen Fähigkeiten zu setzen. 

Grüße

Petera


----------



## jörgk (4. November 2008)

huhu,

nix powerlv....... einfach täglich bissel gezockt,mal mehr mal weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! 

und mich wirst du vergebens in wow suchen, das nur mal so am rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber egal, bringt eh nix hier zu diskutieren. einfach abwarten, was hier in 2-3 monaten noch los sein wird .

ich wünschte mir es wäre das gegenteil von dem, was ich mir so denke und vor allem beobachte. 

egal......


----------



## DeeeRoy (4. November 2008)

jörgk schrieb:


> war geht den gleichen weg wie aoc......und wird in ein paar wochen in einer riesen senke verschwunden sein.



hmmm, ich lese immer noch regelmäßig News von AOC! Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

aber AoC ist praktisch tot!
aber ich denke nicht,dass das mit war passiert!


----------



## Dencarion (5. November 2008)

Gywn schrieb:


> Ähmm es ist aber so...
> 
> Wenn du bei WoW eine quest bekommst hole ein Herz eines Wolfes (und in dem Quest steht nicht, dass es ein besonderes ist) dann killst du 10 min 20 Wölfe um ein HERZ zu bekommen. Dieses taucht bei den Quests ab 40 zimlich oft auf.
> 
> In WAR gehst du mit der Quest hin, killst einen Wolf, und zu deiner Überraschung hat er dann auch ein Herz dabei. Wobei bei einer vergleichbaren quest du nicht ein Herz sondern 20 Herzen sammeln müsstest, wodurch du aber nicht auf das Dropglück angewiesen bist, dass bei WoW das Herz einmal nach 3 Wölfen und einmal nach 100 Wölfen droppen lässt.


Das erinnert mich an einen Blog-Eintrag von mir (30.03.2007):



> ...Also hat sich die kleine Maiklökje im Basislager Grom'Gol eingeloggt (Gruß an Marmare für die netten Whispers) und auf den Weg gemacht. Am Tag zuvor hatte sie es ja geschafft von 38 auf 39 in nur einem Tag zu kommen - das war ein tolles Gefühl - aber nun waren nur noch orangene Quest übrig, die auch alle frisch anzufangen waren - also noch keine Vorleistung gemacht.
> Also ging's gestern abend los, die 18 Hauer der Schädelspalter zu holen. Trolle hatte ich hier im Schlingendornental ja schon zu genüge gekloppt, und ein weiterer Stamm mehr oder weniger, machte da ja nix aus.
> Also hurtig zu deren Ruinen gelatscht, in Stealth gegangen, und dann Fieser Trick, Meucheln, Blutung, usw. und HUPS, da lag der Kerl im Dreck. Schnell geschaut was er hergibt ... hmm, jetzt hat er schon so zwei Riesengeräte in der Fresse, aber für mich war kein Hauer dabei. Naja, kann ja nicht gleich der Erste sein, also munter weiter gemeuchselt und geschlachtet ... argh! ... Ich weiß ja nicht wieviele Zähne so ein Troll im Normalfall hat, aber selbst wenn die ständig von Regina Halmich KO geschlagen würden, müssten doch genug Zähne übrig sein, daß man einen mitnehmen kann, oder?
> Unglaublich! Die Drop-rate war ja echt für den Eimer! Ich brauchte 1,5 Std für die lächerlichen 18 Zähnchen *cry*
> ...



ich bin echt froh, daß ich das bein den WAR Quests nicht erleben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Thema der Edel-Twinks (oder auch mobilen, virtuellen Schwanzverlängerungen) bleibt uns ja glücklicherweise bei WAR erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. November 2008)

Dencarion schrieb:


> Und das Thema der Edel-Twinks (oder auch mobilen, virtuellen Schwanzverlängerungen) bleibt uns ja glücklicherweise bei WAR erspart
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 und das ist auch sehr gut so ein /xp off 
befehl würde das komplette t1 szenario gefühl ruinieren wie´s bei wow
auch war!


----------

